# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Türk Dünyası Gençleri

## iputisamo

Türk Dünyası Gençleriğnin Soykırım Başvuruları..............Aslan Blut

12.Türk Dünyası Gençlik Günleri ve Kurultayı, 41 Türk devlet ve topluluğundan gençlerin katılımıyla İstanbul Kumburgazğdaki Marine Princess Oteliğnde yapıldı. 
Böyle bir kurultayı düzenleyen en güçlü Türk ülkesinin bu en büyük şehrinde Türkçe ad taşıyan büyük bir otel bulunmaması, aslında Türk coğrafyasından önce Türkiyeğnin Türkleşmeye ihtiyacı olduğunun göstergesiydi. 

İki-üç gün, Türk Dünyasığnın dört bir köşesinden gelen gençleri dinledim. üoğu feryat etti! Bir yazıda hepsini anlatmak mümkün değil. şimdilik, sadece ğsoykırımğ ekseninde ortaya çıkan taleplere bakalım. Kurultayla ilgili diğer notlarımı, önümüzdeki günlerde bilginize sunmaya gayret edeceğim.. 

*** 
ğBabam Ahıskağda doğdu, annem üzbekistanğda.. Ben Azerbaycanğda doğdum, çocuğum Amerikağda doğacak..ğ 
Bu sözler, Ahıska Türkleriğnin başına gelenlerin bir özeti gibiydi. Sözü nakledenler, Ahıska Türklerinden Paşali Seferoğlu ve Firiddin Bayramov idi: 
ğ14 Kasım, Ahıska Türklerinin sürgün edilişinin 61.yıldönümüydü. 61 yıl sonra darmadağın edilmiş olmamızdan anlaşılıyor ki, bir halkı parçalama planları meyvesini vermiştir. Gürcistan, Avrupa Konseyiğnin 41.üyesi olarak kabul edilmek için, Ahıska Türklerinin vatanlarına dönüşü meselesini 2011ğe kadar çözme taahhüdünde bulundu ama şu ana kadar hiçbir adım atmadı, sadece Ahıska Türklerinin geri dönüş sürecini aksatmaya çalıştı. Gürcü yetkililer, Tiflisğte, Avrupa Parlamentosu üyelerine, Ahıska Türklerinin aslında Gürcü Müslümanlar olduğunu söyleyebildi. Ahıska bölgesine yerleşen 60 bin Ermeni ise hiçbir hukuk kuralına uymuyor. 

Ve 1.5 yıl süren araştırma sonucunda öğreniyoruz ki, ABDğdeki Ermeni lobisi, Ahıskağdaki Ermenilerle işbirliği içinde, Ahıska Türklerinin Ahıskağya dönüşünü engellemek için hem Krasnadorğda Ahıska Türklerinin baskı altına alınmasını, hem de oradaki Türklerin ABDğye göçmesini organize etmiş!ğ 
Ahıska Türklerinden Yusuf Uramalı ise, Ahıska Türklerinin 1944 sürgününden itibaren soykırıma tabi tutulduğunu, belirttikten sonra, ğErmeniperestler , gerçek bir insanlık duygusu ile hareket etmiş olsalardı, bu insanlar için de konferans düzenlerlerdiğ diyor ve ekliyor:
ğParlamentolarında soykırımı kabul eden ülkelere sesleniyoruz. Ahıska Türklerine yapılanlar soykırım değil mi? Soykırım sayılması için yeryüzünden silinmemiz mi gerekiyordu?ğ 

*** 
Eskender Bariyev de, kurultayın, 1944 sürgününde yüzde 60ğı yok edilen Kırım Tatarlarına yapılanların soykırım olarak kabul edilmesi için Birleşmiş Milletlerğe başvurmasını istedi. Kırım Tatarlarının uğradığı soykırımı, geçtiğimiz günlerde yazmıştık. 
BMğye bir soykırım kararı için başvurma talebi de Doğu Türkistan Türklerinden Behtiyar şemsettinğden geldi. üinğdeki komünist devrimden bugüne kadar 600 bin Doğu Türkistan Türkünün katledildiğini belirten şemsettin, üinğin nükleer denemeler ile ekolojik dengeyi bozmakla kalmadığını, hem bu yolla hem de tek çocuk mecburiyetine bağlı olarak kürtajla soykırıma devam ettiğini, bu yüzden Türk annelerinin hayatını kaybettiğini hatırlattı. 

Aslında, İkinci Dünya Savaşı ve sonrasında; Stalin döneminde 20 milyondan fazla insan katledildi. Bunların çoğunluğu Türklerdi. 

Batı Dünyası, Birinci Dünya Savaşığnda; öncesinde ve sonrasında da asıl Türklerin katledildiğini bile bile, Ermeni soykırımı diye tutturmuş! Türkiye ve Türk Dünyasığnın hatta İslam Dünyasığnın ise sesi dahi çıkmıyor. 

SERDAR DENKTAşğIN MüJDESİ: 

Kurultaya katılan KKTC Başbakan Yardımcısı ve Dışişleri Bakanı Serdar Denktaş, Arap Birliği, Avrupa Birliği gibi birleşen ülkeleri saydıktan sonra, ğBu ülkeler nasıl birlik oluşturduysa, bir Türk Dünyası Birliği de kurulacak ve hepimiz o çatı altında yaşayacağızğ dedi. Serdar Denktaş, gençlere bir de müjde verdi. Denktaş, kurultaya katılan 41 Türk devlet ve topluluğundan birer öğrenciye, KKTCğdeki üniversiteler için burs vereceklerini söyledi. 

41 Türk halkını temsil eden gençler, Serdar Denktaşğı dakikalarca alkışladı.

----------

